# Tailless whip scorpion M or F?



## kripp_keeper (Dec 16, 2009)

Is its abdomen supposed to look like that? The other pictures I've seen were different.
Sorry about the picture quality.
View attachment 81825


View attachment 81826


View attachment 81827


----------



## kripp_keeper (Dec 16, 2009)

I know the pic are horrible but if anyone could help. I'm not sure what to think about the under side being red and puffy....


----------



## kripp_keeper (Dec 16, 2009)

Here is a better pic my wife took showing the underside of her abdomen


----------



## John Apple (Dec 16, 2009)

'she' is preggers...but you allready knew that


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat (Dec 19, 2009)

Whip SCORPION??

I don`t think... its Amblypygi, or?

LG Björni


----------



## Deroplatys (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah, thats teh eggs underneath that hard outer layer


----------



## Carlos.e (Dec 19, 2009)

Amblypygi = whip spider = tailless whip scorpion

Yes, you have an egg-carrying female, congratulations.


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok mates, sorry...

here in Germany only Uropygy is called as a "whip scorpion"...

Sorry for my unlogical mistake ;-)

LG Björni


----------



## Carlos.e (Dec 19, 2009)

And it seems to be a Damon sp. (probably diadema, they are the most common in the hobby)
I prefer scientific names, there is no posible mistakes using them.


----------



## ArachnoYak (Dec 19, 2009)

There are a lot of wild caught adult damon variegatas being sold right now and the fact that this one is already gravid female adult would have me suspect it is a variegata and not a diadema.


----------



## Carlos.e (Dec 20, 2009)

If you can take a photo of the trochanter (the first section of the pedipalpi, next to the chelicera), we can see if it's diadema or variegata. 
Or you can tell us if you can see 2 or 1 spines in that part, ventral side.
2 spines - diadema
1 spines - variegata


----------



## kripp_keeper (Dec 21, 2009)

Carlos.e said:


> If you can take a photo of the trochanter (the first section of the pedipalpi, next to the chelicera), we can see if it's diadema or variegata.
> Or you can tell us if you can see 2 or 1 spines in that part, ventral side.
> 2 spines - diadema
> 1 spines - variegata


Dumb that down for me and I will see what I can do.

I'm fairly new to this hobby


----------



## Carlos.e (Dec 21, 2009)

Hahaha, sorry, I think I don't know how to say it with non-scientific words, but let's try:

You have to see the first part of the predatory arms, next to the cephalotorax (first part of the body of the arachnids). There will be a little part of the arm that is practically spherical, in the inferior side, you can see the spines I was talking about.


----------



## Banshee05 (Dec 23, 2009)

see my page:
http://amblypygi.com/bestimmung.htm

their you see pix of both...


D.diamdema






D.variegatus


----------



## kripp_keeper (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes, I tried to look the other day, but she help her palps very close, and wasn't real keen on letting me look under her. After she has the babies I will find out, but for now I just want to leave her be.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 23, 2009)

ArachnoYak said:


> There are a lot of wild caught adult damon variegatas being sold right now and the fact that this one is already gravid female adult would have me suspect it is a variegata and not a diadema.


 That's not even remotely true, _D. variegatus _has never been imported into the USA and positively identified, all have been misidentifications of _D. diadema _(a few other _Damon_ have been imported however). You can tell in a second that female is D. diadema, rather than _D. variegatus _because the pleural folds only cover the edges of the eggsac membrane. In _D. variegatus _the pleural folds cover all but the center.


----------



## kripp_keeper (Dec 23, 2009)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> That's not even remotely true, _D. variegatus _has never been imported into the USA and positively identified, all have been misidentifications of _D. diadema _(a few other _Damon_ have been imported however). You can tell in a second that female is D. diadema, rather than _D. variegatus _because the pleural folds only cover the edges of the eggsac membrane. In _D. variegatus _the pleural folds cover all but the center.


If thats true that is very helpful thank you. If there is a problem with the eggs, from the stress of the LPS now i know what to buy to breeder her:worship:


----------



## ArachnoYak (Dec 24, 2009)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> That's not even remotely true, _D. variegatus _has never been imported into the USA and positively identified, all have been misidentifications of _D. diadema _(a few other _Damon_ have been imported however). You can tell in a second that female is D. diadema, rather than _D. variegatus _because the pleural folds only cover the edges of the eggsac membrane. In _D. variegatus _the pleural folds cover all but the center.


I don't live in the USA, I live in Canada and I was referring to what's available here as that is where Kripp Keeper is located.  There is a place locally that just brought over a large shipment of D. variegatus directly from Africa, legally I might add.  I'm sure you have a great deal of experience with what's available in the US as I've read a lot of your posts, but next time please look at where I'm posting from before you take a stab at discrediting my post.  This is Canada and the arachnid trade is a whole different ball game here.  Whether or not Kripp Kreeper's arachnid turns out to be a diadema or a variegatus is inconsequential. The fact is Variegatus are available here in Canada so your criticism of my post was pointless as you have no knowledge of arachnids in the great white north.  Btw Merry Christmas!


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 24, 2009)

ArachnoYak said:


> ...please look at where I'm posting from before you take a stab at discrediting my post.
> Whether or not Kripp Kreeper's arachnid turns out to be a diadema or a variegatus is inconsequential.


You don't have your location listed on your display.
Considering Kripp Keeper's arachnid is the topic of this post it is rather consequential that it is _D. diadema_. It's possible there are some _D. variegatus _up there but more likely you're going from a bad identification. You didn't even have the spelling right.


----------



## Banshee05 (Dec 24, 2009)

see here pix of different _Damon spp._

_Damon diadema_






_Damon variegatus_ ex.Hoedopruit-Südafrika






_Damon annulatipes _0,1







daidema are the biggest ones. annulatipes the smallest. very small species. variegatus in the middle. but both without the morphological sexual dimorphismus like diadema. etc.etc. a lot of differences, and i think now one have correct ID species


----------

